# FOB vs Blazer



## Jeromeo

Shooting tight groups is not so good because they break.


----------



## Faxxxy

I haven't personally tried them, but I wanted to. Here are the things that have stopped me so far. 

There is the previously mentioned grouping thing. There is also that fact that they only work with one arrow rest; A perfectly timed fall away. I don't know about where you live, but I cannot get them local. I don't want to get used to something I have to mail order when they break. I walked into two local shops and asked for them and neither of them had anything good to say.

Other then that, I think they're great. I'd try some out in a heartbeat if I had a good quality fall away rest.


----------



## MoNofletch

Well..........

ANy of today's drop away's work with FOB's! Set the rest up per manufacturer's instructions and you should be set! Paul himself will talk you through it over the phone if needed!

Shops do not like FOB's because they take away business! LOL! It's about $3 an arrow to re fletch..........

FOB's were designed to guide HUGE cutting broadheads....any they work!


----------



## empaint3

I shot FOB's for a few months, and they really do work great. The only problem was I'm shooting CX Maxima 250's, and if you shoot them over an extended period of time without the bulldog nock collars, the ends begin to split, which ruins your arrow if you can't cut it down any more. And I haven't found a way to shoot FOB's with the collars left on yet, so I just went back to vanes. I did love the FOB's, though. And you're rest doesn't have to be perfectly tuned. Just as long as it gets out of the way, the FOB will do the rest of the work.


----------



## lostarrow68

I talked to Paul from FOB and I have a pack on the way. I see why the bow shop's don't carry them, how else could you fletch a dozen arrow's without glue in less than two minutes. I am also shooting a trophy taker which he said will work fine, he also said if you shoot a short bow you may need to cut your loop a little longer and have a brass nock between you arrow nock and your top knot, but that's only if your string touches the FOB at full draw.


----------



## road_kill

here is what i say about the fobs......first off bad idea for any 3D shoots.....gives your fellow shooters a nice aiming point in the target...lol....they do just as the ad says they do but the rest must be set to drop as soon as possible out of the way....my biggest problem with them is tuning....the only way to tune the fobs is broadhead or group tuning.....groups are bad on fobs....they are not as sturdy as they claim they are.....cut into one arrow and you will probably lose 2 fobs.........wind drift has little to no affect on them and yes they spin the arrows at a faster rate than do most vanes on the market....now for the truth in this matter......im not a flawless shooter by any means,but i was shooting 2-3 inch groups at 60 yards with fobs......now guess what.....i did the same thing with my blazers.....in truth if you tune and shoot how your suppose to in the first place you will see no differance than with modern fletching.....the only plus i give them is ease of use....now there is the truth do with it as you wish............


p.s.
i cant speak for anyone else but i dont shoot for anyone but myself...no checks or gear coming my way from anyone....


----------



## 458win

FOBs fly great, shoot awesome in the wind (down in nevada we have plenty) and stabilize broadheads superbly. However one of the biggest deciding factors for me is the convenience of them! A tube of FOB's and your shafts take up very little space VS. conventional fletching that would get warped or twisted if anything was up against it while being packed. My favorite thing about them is the speed you can make up a dozen arrows with no worry of glues not sticking, to much/to little, a couple minutes per arrow at the quickest and then drying time.

With a FOB...cut shaft, ASD ends, glue insert in, wrap arrow, slap on FOB. Max time is a minute a shaft if you really take your time. Each arrow is mirror image of the other. A broken FOB takes 2 seconds to change out....try that with any other fletching.

If you order some and like them order a spare tube so you have extras on hand and you wont have to worry about having to order some in haste.

Downsides to FOB's are they require a drop away rest, some people cant get use to them touching there face, and they are kinda the ugly duckling of fletching.

Give em a try though! They are definitely worth it!


----------



## Pickert

I personally don't know why everyone isn't shooting them either. 
A couple reasons I have heard are some of the basic ones; I can't with my rest (lots of people shooting a WB), my vanes work good (they are too "old school" to try something new or different) my dad was that way until I had him try them. I guess they are not for everyone but many of the people I have been around that have tried them are now shooting them, will be shooting them, or want to shoot them. 
I would say to everyone give them a try before you make any decision about if you like them or not, they may surprise you...:darkbeer:


----------



## 6bloodychunks

the ONLY thing that has kept me from trying them is.....

they will touch my face ....


----------



## Pickert

6bloodychunks said:


> the ONLY thing that has kept me from trying them is.....
> 
> they will touch my face ....


LOL My cousin says the samething. 
Mine touch too but I always had my vane touch my face too.


----------



## bow_hunter44

They touch my fact also, but I really don't mind that. In fact, I kind of like the kisser effect. However, I couldn't get them to shoot as well with broadheads as Blazers! Go figure...


----------



## lostarrow68

Ok, I got my FOB's. I shoot epic's so I had to drill out the hole alittle "no big deal" put one on shooting spot on as my blazer's at forty starting off. The only thing I had to do to alter my current set up is set nock level instead of high and I did have to put a brass nock between my arrow nock and the top knot of my loop. 15 Mph wind @ 40 Yds had zero affect on the flight and I could really see it fly. I see that I'll have to shoot last at the 3D shoot's, Nothing like a big Blaze Orange Bullseye. Friday we are testing about 6 different fixwd blade broadhead's out to 100 Yds, I'll report on what we find.


----------



## bow_hunter44

lostarrow68 said:


> Ok, I got my FOB's. I shoot epic's so I had to drill out the hole alittle "no big deal" put one on shooting spot on as my blazer's at forty starting off. The only thing I had to do to alter my current set up is set nock level instead of high and I did have to put a brass nock between my arrow nock and the top knot of my loop. 15 Mph wind @ 40 Yds had zero affect on the flight and I could really see it fly. I see that I'll have to shoot last at the 3D shoot's, Nothing like a big Blaze Orange Bullseye. Friday we are testing about 6 different fixwd blade broadhead's out to 100 Yds, I'll report on what we find.


Definately looking forward to the 100 yard broadhead shooting report!!!


----------



## lostarrow68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zqm-5bsuAVk



If you guy's shoot epic arrows you need to modify axis FOB's so I did a quick Vid and posted .


----------



## Nuwwave

lostarrow68 said:


> Ok, I got my FOB's. I shoot epic's so I had to drill out the hole alittle "no big deal" put one on shooting spot on as my blazer's at forty starting off. The only thing I had to do to alter my current set up is set nock level instead of high and I did have to put a brass nock between my arrow nock and the top knot of my loop. 15 Mph wind @ 40 Yds had zero affect on the flight and I could really see it fly. I see that I'll have to shoot last at the 3D shoot's, Nothing like a big Blaze Orange Bullseye. Friday we are testing about 6 different fixwd blade broadhead's out to 100 Yds, I'll report on what we find.


Something no one mentioned, you shoot fletched 1/8" high but FOBs flat level.


----------



## quintonhall

If you dont want the fobs to touch your face buy some accunocks


----------



## JusticeforAll

No you dont have to shoot last, just get everyone shooting FOBs!  
You can wreck a blazer just as easy as a fob i've had my blazers with holes in or ripped off shooting 3D, and if you shoot first and are not in the 10 ring, why are they shooting there in the first place?:nono:


----------



## 20ftup

son has a qad pro and has to shoot cockvane up or it hits the rest fob hits a rest a rest and fob is trash


----------



## Paul Morris

20ftup said:


> son has a qad pro and has to shoot cockvane up or it hits the rest fob hits a rest a rest and fob is trash


Here is my write up on the qad which will assure you get vane clearance (also works great with FOBs )

Using the TL1 forks with the short forks (reduced V) instead of the long forks for maximum drop is a must. The TL1 launcher was included with your rest but not installed when you purchased the rest

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=565117&highlight=fob+starrflight

Hope this helps,

Regards,


----------



## x-force hunter

20ftup said:


> son has a qad pro and has to shoot cockvane up or it hits the rest fob hits a rest a rest and fob is trash


You're supposed to shoot the qad with the cock vane up.


----------



## Paul Morris

x-force hunter said:


> You're supposed to shoot the qad with the cock vane up.


Sorry...I misunderstood.

With the QAD using the TL1 launcher is just about a must with FOBs even though the FOB is smaller than a vane.


----------



## Profitup

*QAD HD pro and FOB*



20ftup said:


> son has a qad pro and has to shoot cockvane up or it hits the rest fob hits a rest a rest and fob is trash


I shoot a QAD HD pro and have no clearance problems with balzer or FOBS through the same rest. Check your set up and center line some thing is out of spec.:elch::elch::elch::elch::elch::elch::elch:


----------



## the wham

*fobs*

20ftup I shoot fobs and have a QAD pro and I have no problems with them. I shot blazers before with the cock vane out and had no contact but that was on my bow. The one thing I can say for sure is that if you cantact Paul Morris and listen to him he will walk you thru how to set up your bow and you will be glade that you did FOBs are great. What bow are you shooting if you are shooting cock up somtimes and alot of people say to do that because if you dont your vanes will hit your cables depending on the bow that you are shooting.Thats my 2 cents and good luck dont give up yet.


----------



## lostarrow68

OK, I have been playing with these for a couple of weeks. I have had issues with my short bow, string touching the FOB. I first did the longer loop with brass nocks on the inside for a while, but it changed the length affecting my anchor point. I then cut 1/16 in spacers form shaft cut offs and put them on my nock then put back into the FOB, Problem solved. If you experience this problem and are going to make spacers, cut them off of new arrows before you cut the arrows to length these short pieces are harder to work with on my saw, and cut extras.


----------



## Paul Morris

lostarrow68 said:


> OK, I have been playing with these for a couple of weeks. I have had issues with my short bow, string touching the FOB. I first did the longer loop with brass nocks on the inside for a while, but it changed the length affecting my anchor point. I then cut 1/16 in spacers form shaft cut offs and put them on my nock then put back into the FOB, Problem solved. If you experience this problem and are going to make spacers, cut them off of new arrows before you cut the arrows to length these short pieces are harder to work with on my saw, and cut extras.



Good idea!

What arrows are you using? Some nocks are longer than others. If all you need is 1/16 inch, you may be good to go using a 3-D easton super nock or if you use axis type arrows, Accunock makes a nock that will give you about 1/8 more.


----------



## lostarrow68

I'm still shooting Epics and still cant find longer nocks.


----------



## Paul Morris

lostarrow68 said:


> I'm still shooting Epics and still cant find longer nocks.


Forgot about the epics.....

Here is a video just sent in regarding FOBs vs. Vanes at 100 yards. Before anyone say anything.....Over the shoulder shot with cross wind comming soon.

http://www.youtube.com/user/slow4mo1#play/all/uploads-all/0/DZn4FW1csxM


----------



## lostarrow68

:wav::wav:Great video, I love these things. My current set up is not the norm, but the mod's have not been rocket science. It kinda reminds me of my first drop away, a little tinkering but the end result was worth it. Paul from starrflight has been a great help with any tuning issues or questions.


----------



## sawtoothscream

i have blazers and fobs. and lets just say i just riped off all my blazers and replaced them with FOBS. my hunting arrows with broadheads fly alot better with FOBS than blazers. i like them alot more. had to get use to them touching my face but after 20 shots i was 100% use to them. i dont shoot groups so that doesnt effect me at all. great for hunting arrows and 5 spot.


for 3d im sticking with my bohning x2 vanes


----------



## lostarrow68

sawtoothscream said:


> i have blazers and fobs. and lets just say i just riped off all my blazers and replaced them with FOBS. my hunting arrows with broadheads fly alot better with FOBS than blazers. i like them alot more. had to get use to them touching my face but after 20 shots i was 100% use to them. i dont shoot groups so that doesnt effect me at all. great for hunting arrows and 5 spot.
> 
> 
> for 3d im sticking with my bohning x2 vanes


I actually moved my peep down so I could use my FOB as a kisser button, and I must say it works FOBulous!


----------



## sawtoothscream

lostarrow68 said:


> I actually moved my peep down so I could use my FOB as a kisser button, and I must say it works FOBulous!


i place the fob on my chin and it give me a perfect anchor point. lines me right up with my peep.


----------



## ace7038

First off, and this is the most amazing thing for me to grasp about FOB's, when I had my first pack of FOB's, I called the 'help' phone number with a couple questions about the way they fit my arrows, the guy who answered was Paul somebody (I didn't catch the name and was more worried I had bought something that didn't fit my arrows and I spent money for it and couldn't use them). After I got the answers to my questions went to the basement and fired a couple dozen arrows with the FOB's I realized that I had just spoke to Paul Morris, the owner/designer/engineer, not only was he excited about me trying them, he told me to call him back and tell him what I thought of them. My girlfriend then told me I had called him after 10 o'clock at night and I was a fool for doing so. And he said call me back and let me know how it worked out on his 800 number??? This guy wants my business and he wants a very happy customer by the way he is going about it.
That was 3 years ago and I shoot vanes only on one bow which I rarely shoot now. FOB's all the way for me.


----------



## quintonhall

I'm with ace. I called and left a message, he called me back at his expense.
I'm a complete newbie to archery and Paul spent about a half hour on phone with me. This time was spent to help me, not just to promote his product. When you think about it with all the time he spends helping different ones with his product it can't be just to make a $20 sale, would be kinda low pay for a rocket engineer. The extra time to help each individual must be because he enjoys the sport and helping others. 

It's not often enough I can do business with someone of like character, given chance such company's shall get my monetary vote of approval.


----------



## sawtoothscream

quintonhall said:


> I'm with ace. I called and left a message, he called me back at his expense.
> I'm a complete newbie to archery and Paul spent about a half hour on phone with me. This time was spent to help me, not just to promote his product. When you think about it with all the time he spends helping different ones with his product it can't be just to make a $20 sale, would be kinda low pay for a rocket engineer. The extra time to help each individual must be because he enjoys the sport and helping others.
> 
> It's not often enough I can do business with someone of like character, given chance such company's shall get my monetary vote of approval.


thats how i pick comapnies

magnus- nicest guys to deal with and help out alot with amazing cs
FOB- havent called them yet but if there that nice im happy i went with them
rytera/ martin- great people to deal 
posten- jims a great guy to deal with


----------



## michiganchad

sawtoothscream said:


> i place the fob on my chin and it give me a perfect anchor point. lines me right up with my peep.


I do the same exact thing and I dont feel comfortable unless I feel my fob hitting my chin.


----------



## marku

Ive shot Blazers for 4 years now and dont plan on changing


----------



## Paul Morris

marku said:


> Ive shot Blazers for 4 years now and dont plan on changing


Seems like that is the same thing folks said when compound bows, aluminum then carbon arrows came out 

FOBs are not for everyone and for some using both are the way to go. Just on more tool in your box. :thumbs_up


----------



## ArrowAddix

I was surprised they guided the arrow so well in spite of their less than glamorous appearance. As the saying goes "can't judge a book by it's cover"


----------



## Paul Morris

ArrowAddix said:


> I was surprised they guided the arrow so well in spite of their *less than glamorous appearance.* As the saying goes "can't judge a book by it's cover"


They do "bling out" good :darkbeer:


----------



## Marc Taylor

To those who break FOBs shooting groups...

Do you also crash vehicles trying to put more than one truck in a one-car garage?

Just don't do it. That's what a Maple Leaf Target is for!

Taylor

-[]------->


----------



## Greenstick

I have bought 3 tubes of FOB's and haven't shot one yet because my "new" bow came with a split limb and the Armortec sight I bought is stuck in post office hell. But I will say this about the FOB's; if they are half as good as Paul & the staff that run the place, I will never shoot fletches again. It's not often that a customer gets good service like those folks provide.
Try FOB's, even if you don't like them the customer service alone is worth the money!


----------



## mosher44

6bloodychunks said:


> the ONLY thing that has kept me from trying them is.....
> 
> they will touch my face ....


if they touch your face then move ur kisser button up just a little bit for clearance


----------



## ArrowAddix

Will these prevent pass thru shots?


----------



## rogbo

ArrowAddix said:


> Will these prevent pass thru shots?


absolutely not my friend. When you put the arrow where it needs to go, the fob just pops off the back and the broadhead and shaft keep truckin on through the critter. Slicker than snot during flu season.


----------



## lostarrow68

*My test findings*

After several weeks of testing the FOB in every way that I could think of I am posting results that I have experienced. This is only my opinion. Pro's are as follow's whith a bow perfectly tuned to shoot the FOB. Wind has little to no affect on flight, you can fletch an arrow in seconds without glue, fixed blade broadhead flight is unmatched, visability of the arrow in flight is fantastic, the FOB pops off with pass through shots,durability,reusable if you break an arrow. Con's are The FOB is not forgiving if it hit's anything between bow and target and the contact will be exaggerated compared to the vane, timing issues with certian dropaway rest's, string contact issues with short bow's and finally grouping is not an option. These are the findings from my own personal testing, I encourage you to try them yourself if you haven't.


----------



## the wham

I agree alot with what lostarrow says but not all. I shoot a short ata and a short draw and I do shoot FOBS. I have no cable or string contact issues and I shoot a mathews. I shoot groups all the time. I shoot feild rounds every week and use fobs. I go to the target and put 3 of my 4 FOBS back on my arrows ( since they are laying on the ground infront of the target ) and to the next target I go. When I shoot blazers I was having to cut up vanes so they would fly after I tore one. I have broke, bent, nicked up FOBS and they still shoot great. But I am now shooting 900 rounds and they dont work for that. With 15 arrows in a X ring or 10 ring its just not smart. Thats why I carry both in my quiver and Paul will tell you the same thing. There is a time and place for the FOBS and vaines thats what got me to try them. When I talked to Paul and he said to use both that they both have a need. That told me alot about Paul and his company. Its a shame that more companies arnt like that. That my 2 cents.


----------



## lostarrow68

The string contact issue I was referring to is more of a pinch not a contact as it is passing the cable,which is easily corrected with a longer nock as Paul pointed out, but I shoot epic arrows so the longer nock was not an option for me. I am still shooting my First set of FOB's and I'm still amazed with the performance and durability. and you are spot on about customer service, I think Paul should abandon archery and teach customer service.:set1_rolf2:


----------



## panther2307

lostarrow68 said:


> After several weeks of testing the FOB in every way that I could think of I am posting results that I have experienced. This is only my opinion. Pro's are as follow's whith a bow perfectly tuned to shoot the FOB. Wind has little to no affect on flight, you can fletch an arrow in seconds without glue, fixed blade broadhead flight is unmatched, visability of the arrow in flight is fantastic, the FOB pops off with pass through shots,durability,reusable if you break an arrow. Con's are The FOB is not forgiving if it hit's anything between bow and target and the contact will be exaggerated compared to the vane, timing issues with certian dropaway rest's, string contact issues with short bow's and finally grouping is not an option. These are the findings from my own personal testing, I encourage you to try them yourself if you haven't.


i agree with everything you said,good review.


----------



## panther2307

mosher44 said:


> if they touch your face then move ur kisser button up just a little bit for clearance


i use them touching my face as another anchor point.my friend tried them and they were on the back side of his chin.i think either his draw length is too long or he just turns his head sideways or something,either way he can't use them because it bothers him.


----------



## jjm1975

I love my FOB's. Here is some video of me shooting them.

http://www.youtube.com/user/woobieman75#play/uploads/3/CD-if2t8H9U


----------



## lostarrow68

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zw1yvGlezFw


----------



## GRISSOM77

What is the diameter of one? Has anyone tried one with the new Tri-Van rest?


----------



## archery ham

GRISSOM77 said:


> What is the diameter of one? Has anyone tried one with the new Tri-Van rest?


The diameter of a FOB is 1.00"

The FAQ on the Tri-Van website says they do not reccomend it with FOBs. I have read other Tri-Van reports on AT and they have no problems with FOBs.


----------

